# 1936 Indian Ballon Tire Bicycle



## jkent (Mar 8, 2013)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251241055549
Really high reserve on it. What do you think it will bring? 5K, 6K, 7K ?


----------



## yeshoney (Mar 8, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if it goes over 10k

This is close enough to me if someone on this board wants help shipping it.

Joe


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 8, 2013)

Pretty cool and rare find...don't know what is would bring but looks like we are going to find out.
I particularly like it when the buy it now vultures come calling and they are exposed in the seller's response.
Nice try "Steve."
Chris


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 8, 2013)

Thats a really cool tank


----------



## halfatruck (Mar 8, 2013)

Is that a 'step thru' frame with the tank strapped to the head tube and seat tube?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2013)

...that looks soooo wierd without the seat stays!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Pretty cool and rare find...don't know what is would bring but looks like we are going to find out.
> I particularly like it when the buy it now vultures come calling and they are exposed in the seller's response.
> Nice try "Steve."
> Chris




So Chris are you saying you don't condone or participate in this kind of behavior? Personally, I wished everything listed on Ebay ran til the end! V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 8, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> So Chris are you saying you don't condone or participate in this kind of behavior? Personally, I wished everything listed on Ebay ran til the end! V/r Shawn




I am talking on both sides of my mouth with this topic.
IF there was a way to disallow ending auctions early or if we could all agree to not attempt the BIN offer, then I would be all aboard and our hobby the better for it.
That will never happen.
It took an auction that I bid on and really wanted to win (that ended early) to realize that if I didn't offer a BIN, then others would and I would lose it.
Sooooo... occasionally I will offer, but it has to be something I really need and do so to not lose it...it is not to get it at a lesser price.
Often the offer is greater than what I think it would end at.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I am talking on both sides of my mouth with this topic.
> IF there was a way to disallow ending auctions early or if we could all agree to not attempt the BIN offer, then I would be all aboard and our hobby the better for it.
> That will never happen.
> It took an auction that I bid on and really wanted to win (that ended early) to realize that if I didn't offer a BIN, then others would and I would lose it.
> ...




It is what it is and I agree with you. That said I don't charactize myself as a "vulture" but rather a 'determined collector'! V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Mar 8, 2013)

The reserve on the bicycle is $7000.00


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 14, 2013)

So the hammer fell at just over $4k. To me that seems like a lot for an oddball bike. Personally, I don't find that bike attractive in the least. It looks too European to me and is lacking many of the other characteristics of the period that make prewar ballooners so cool. If it didn't have that name I doubt it would bring close to that amount. Is that an tornado seat on it? That would be kinda cool.


----------



## chitown (Mar 14, 2013)

*Not sold*



ohdeebee said:


> So the hammer fell at just over $4k. To me that seems like a lot




$7,000 reserve not met... now that is a lot.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 14, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> So the hammer fell at just over $4k. To me that seems like a lot for an oddball bike. Personally, I don't find that bike attractive in the least. It looks too European to me and is lacking many of the other characteristics of the period that make prewar ballooners so cool. If it didn't have that name I doubt it would bring close to that amount. Is that an tornado seat on it? That would be kinda cool.




You must be new here...


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 14, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> Personally, I don't find that bike attractive...




I agree - I love Indian bikes but that's the one model I wouldn't want to own.  The only thing I like about that one is the tank decal.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 14, 2013)

The one on ebay was missing the rack which did make it look weird, BUT with the rack and nice paint, not so weird and very much looks like 30's era Indian motorcycles to me.  Not to mention I bet with that rear suspension system it rides great.  Here's a NICE one with a rack.  I'd love to own one but not in that condition for $7K.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yup, I've seen some nice originals like this one (very nice paint by the way) but there's still something I just don't like about the model.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 14, 2013)

Assuming that the bike is worth around $4k, I think there are nicer bikes out there for around the same price point. Fordsnake's motorbike for example. Albeit, not as rare, but a very cool bike and I wouldn't describe myself as a "Schwinn" guy by any means. As far as Indians go, I would take the Indian Motobike offered here a few weeks back before I would spend the money on this model. I guess as far as bikes go, I would lump this one in with the Evinrude and Shelby Airlfows: bikes I'd like to find (then $ell), but have no desire to own personally.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> Assuming that the bike is worth around $4k, I think there are nicer bikes out there for around the same price point. Fordsnake's motorbike for example. Albeit, not as rare, but a very cool bike and I wouldn't describe myself as a "Schwinn" guy by any means. As far as Indians go, I would take the Indian Motobike offered here a few weeks back before I would spend the money on this model. I guess as far as bikes go, I would lump this one in with the Evinrude and Shelby Airlfows: bikes I'd like to find (then $ell), but have no desire to own personally.




Well said.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 14, 2013)

one of these has always been on my top 10 list, but then again, I collect Huffys....:o


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd like to find a nice original from the late teens or early 20s.


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 14, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> Assuming that the bike is worth around $4k, I think there are nicer bikes out there for around the same price point. Fordsnake's motorbike for example. Albeit, not as rare, but a very cool bike and I wouldn't describe myself as a "Schwinn" guy by any means...




"Value" is a product of availability and desireability (supply and demand).  Sometimes items are rare for good reasons; they were not considered desireable when made and did not sell...   And items that are more common today are so because they were well received in their day and sold in larger numbers.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 14, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> I'd like to find a nice original from the late teens or early 20s.




Me too, now that is #1 on my want list.


----------

